# Bowtie overlay and taillight tint!



## DamageCase (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey guys! 

Just did taillight tint and black metallic vynil overlays. Really love the look of it all. Next up is de-badge , and front vinyl overlay. Just trying to keep the changes subtle, but set it apart from cruzes in my area.

Check it out! 








Sent from my HTC One X using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## crhayes (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks good! I am picking up my black Cruze tomorrow and I already have some black carbon fiber bowties in hand


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

how did you do just the reverse/marker without hitting the red


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

SiK GambleR said:


> how did you do just the reverse/marker without hitting the red


www.[B]grafxwerks[/B].com


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

that dark smoke or light smoke?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

So that overlay just covers the clear not the red then?

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

That looks like the dark smoke. That particular overlay only covers the clear part of the taillights.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

Id be worried I dont get it on good, but i think i might try. Any tips?


----------



## DamageCase (Jun 10, 2012)

SiK GambleR said:


> Id be worried I dont get it on good, but i think i might try. Any tips?


Yeah its the dark smoke one, sorry for the late reply. It was VERY easy to install the tint. You use water on both the taillight and the tint itself. It makes it very easy, you can pull it right off if you didn't get it right. The dark smoke lets a lot of light through too, so no worries about your reverse lights and indicators.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Cool, I always thought it was the entire tail light and didn't wanna tackle that project. But since its just the clear ill have to do this one. Looks good!

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## lurknyou (Sep 8, 2011)

@Damage I've thought about getting these and now that I see exactly what they look like on the back I'm definitely doing it. So I wouldn't need to worry about getting the cut out for the reverse lights? Legally doesn't it have to be white?

Also did you by any chance do the side markers or the front light/badge and mind posting a picture?


----------



## kjbcruz12 (Sep 23, 2012)

how do i paint the bowties and keep the paint off the surrounding chrome? do they make vinyls to use insted of painting it? im new so any info would be good


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

They are actually just overlays from www.GrafxWerks.com. Basically just a sticker that covers the gold part of the emblem and leaves the silver around it untouched. They also sell overlays for other items, check em out.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## kjbcruz12 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks man


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

No problem!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

best money spent is on the overlays fro taillights i love mine,but i got all red instead looks like a beemer


----------

